

Gamifying Conways Game of Life – Round 1 - knappador
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.knapps_apps.reduce

======
knappador
After user testing, I made the warp button beg for attention and added three
minimal levels. I can go pretty deep on level generation, also just relying on
the vast amount of available material, but I have another concept that is a
little stronger and uses about 95% of the code, so I need to cut chase ASAP to
get them both to market. I'm happy to support both apps, but I believe in the
end they will be concept apps, getting me the feedback I need to develop a
full product.

